# Feeding raw, where to start?



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I would start adding RMB's (raw meaty bones) to his normal diet, for his size chicken and turkey necks, beef ribs, short marrow bones would be perfect. I also like oxtail but it can be pricy and my dogs never finish the entire package before it goes bad.

Personally I always kept giving a small amount of high quality kibble or soft food every day when I fed raw (except for when I did Dr Karen Becker's raw feeding), just so I knew they were getting a balanced diet. A non nutritionally balanced diet is something I am always paranoid about and is one of the worst diets you can feed weather it is raw or cooked.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

There are some really good books out there on raw diets now... maybe someone here can give you a specific title. I can say that I buy the larger, money saving sizes of meat and bones... then I break them into meal size quantities and freeze them in individual bags. Be sure to check the prices at stores that cater to ethnic groups, and don't be afraid to ask butchers for help. When you stop trying to get a balanced diet daily and start looking at the bigger picture (shoot for keeping the diet balanced over a week instead of every day), it really gets much easier. That said, I feed an eclectic diet of raw, dehydrated, kibble, etc. It is just too difficult to feed raw on the road.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I found dogaware.com the most helpful resource. Chicken wings are an easy start - my toys get half a wing each, and are fed twice a day. Wings are quite high in bone, so they get some bone-free meals to balance it out.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

For me, the easiest way to start raw is with pre made. I like Stella and Cheweys and Primal, not that there aren't any other good ones out there. 

pr


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I dont know if I would want to switch 100% to raw. I would still like to feed kibble to make sure his diet is balanced...although I would really like him to have RMB a couple times a week as a meal substitute in hopes that it would help his teeth. Would I be able to feed him half a chicken wing (hes only 4.5lb...a tiny guy) for breakfast, and kibble for dinner? 

He has trachea issues so I don't like having him put under twice a year to get his teeth cleaned...yes they get that bad that fast...he has unlimited bones to chew on, and I see him chew on them, but they do nothing for his teeth. I've tried brushing them daily and he was so angry at me he wouldn't let me go near him and he would fight so bad it wasn't worth it. So this is my next idea hoping it will work.

He loves the S&C duck treats, but I would like to switch to fresh RMB in hopes it helps his teeth...and hoping he will eat it being the picky little eater that he is.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I think a half of a chicken wing would be perfect to start off with. If he does like it you might be able to bump him up to a whole one. Killa is only 3lbs and downs a whole chicken wing! I get you with the teeth thing! My Tpoos have horrible dentition and dentals every 6 months seems to get them buy ok. I need to step up with RMB's a bit more. I got lazy ?. Now if you have a hard time getting him to eat raw (I did with Branna) get some short cut marrow bones. I have never seen a dog turn up marrow! They go crazy for it! They also have to work at it a lot to get the marrow out so that will help with his teeth even the tiny ones in front.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I struggle with my dogs' teeth. The current regime is PlaqueOff to soften the plaque, daily brushing with an enzyme toothpaste, and regular chicken wings and other small RMBs. Poppy will let me flick the softened plaque off with a fingernail, Sophy won't!


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

I would start with a pre-made raw. They are typically balanced. Read this, it is helpful for beginners (after doing pre-made raw) : 

http://puppybutt.weebly.com/uploads/7/6/9/2/7692088/beginners_guide_to_prey_model_raw_rv.4.1.pdf

It just takes some simple calculations to balance a raw diet at home. I strive for weekly balance. Not sure where the idea that our dog's diet needs to be balanced perfectly daily came from- mine sure isn't scientifically balanced


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Michelle said:


> I dont know if I would want to switch 100% to raw. I would still like to feed kibble to make sure his diet is balanced...although I would really like him to have RMB a couple times a week as a meal substitute in hopes that it would help his teeth. Would I be able to feed him half a chicken wing (hes only 4.5lb...a tiny guy) for breakfast, and kibble for dinner?
> 
> He has trachea issues so I don't like having him put under twice a year to get his teeth cleaned...yes they get that bad that fast...he has unlimited bones to chew on, and I see him chew on them, but they do nothing for his teeth. I've tried brushing them daily and he was so angry at me he wouldn't let me go near him and he would fight so bad it wasn't worth it. So this is my next idea hoping it will work.
> 
> He loves the S&C duck treats, but I would like to switch to fresh RMB in hopes it helps his teeth...and hoping he will eat it being the picky little eater that he is.


Why are you worried that a pre-made raw diet wouldn't be balanced? Stella and Cheweys is 100% balanced according to their website. Is there something knows that is not good about feeding this food to a spoo puppy? I really like their products and I think it is better than kibble. I think it is definitely better for their teeth than kibble.

pr


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Poodlerunner- I'm not saying they're not balanced, Atticus would happily eat S&C for his meals! I would just like him chewing on a RMB to help keep his teeth healthy, thats my main goal. I'm just worried if I switch to fresh raw that I wouldn't be able to keep it balanced, if I were to go 100% raw I would definitely go with S&C to start off with!


----------



## Critterluvr (Jul 28, 2014)

The raw meaty bones are the best things for your poo's teeth, they'll get naturally cleaned me by the vigorous chewing they need to do to get the bones swallow able size. 
Don't rely just on meaty bones though, feed a ground mixture containing meat, veggies, and a small amount of organs as well.
I give raw bones in the morning and a ground mixture for dinner. That way I'm confident their diet is balanced. It's not an exact science....I make my own ground mixture out of ground chicken, various fruits and veggies ( carrots, apples, romaine lettuce etc. I run it through my food processor first), I also add small quantities of beef liver, kidney, heart (whichever is on sale) to the mixture as well. Once or twice a week I also add a raw egg to their dinner, or even in the morning instead of bones.
You can buy ground raw meat/veggie mixtures, this would certainly be the way to go with a small dog. I make my own because I have 2 large dogs and it would be very costly to buy the premade stuff.


----------

